# (DAY 1) Megaman 10 Mafia



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 22, 2010)

It is midnight in Monsteropolis.

Unknown to Wily and the robot masters, three robots have beamed into the daunting fortress.

~~~

"Lord Wily, sir..." Sheep Man stammered.

"What is it, 77? I don't have time for this nonsense." Wily wiggled his mustache up and down in an evil manner.

"Sir, three robots have beamed into the laboratory!" Sheep Man cried.

"Huh!?" Wily slammed his fist on the desk. "Who are these intruders?!? 80, come over here right this instant!"

Solar Man walked in. "Heeey, wassup, Lord Wily?"

"There's no time for these antics, 80! Three intruders have entered this lab. Read their energy signatures. And hurry up, will you?"

Solar Man got to work. "Oh shit!"

"What? And don't you dare use profanity when I'm around, shit-for-brains!" Wily came over to the desk.

"The energy sig's registering as that of some Dylan Number One dude. What's up with him?" Wily looked at the monitor. "DLN-001... why, that's Megaman! Grrr... And what's this? Proto Man has come here as well? Arrrggghhh!" Wily punched his desk.

"No idea what's up with the third one, dawg. Someone's wiped the database and I can't figure out who he is." Solar Man shrugged.

"Hmph." Wily turned away. "We'll find out soon enough."

~~~~~

Roles will be distributed in the morning. Once I do, you have twenty-four hours to PM me with your commands.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 22, 2010)

*Re: (NIGHT 0) Megaman 10 Mafia*

All role PMs have been given out.

To clear up some confusion:

Triple Blade can be used to target the same person multiple times.
Solar Blaze will cancel out all night actions; this will be noted during the day phase.
The secret character will be PMed when he is activated.
Proto can use a special weapon while Mega attacks and vice versa.

~~~

Now then, you have *24 hours* to submit your night actions.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: (NIGHT 0) Megaman 10 Mafia*

*It is now Day 1.*

The citizens of Monsteropolis gathered around the town square. They did not have to search very long before finding the first victim.

A large corpse was located on the floor. It appeared to have been shot repeatedly before having died. One of the robots went up and touched it, and a large crackle was heard. The robot jumped backwards. The corpse was electrically charged as well as shot.

Finally, someone stepped up and identified the corpse. It appeared to have belonged to Brock.

*Brock is dead. He was part of Wily's army.*

The day phase will end when everyone reaches an agreement.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 24, 2010)

Wait, the electrical charge bit...Does that mean Brock was Sheep Man?  Or that he was targeted by Sheep Man?  (Will the real Sheep Man please stand up? :D )

Serious time...right.  Don't know why Superbird is off the list (GM error or they didn't sign up in time) but let's assume we had 13 players.  That gives everyone a roll on the list, including Sniper Joe and Mystery Bot (for lack of a better name, and who probably behaves as an alien).  Brock was neither part of Light's Army or Wiley (and probably not Mystery Bot).  Therefore, if we decide to lynch, there's a 2/12 chance of getting one of Light's Army, 1/12 of getting Wiley (who ends the game when killed, and heals, so we don't want that), 2/12 of getting Pump Man or Strike Man (who we really don't want to kill either), 1/12 of getting Mystery Bot (which would likely be as useful as a Light's Army kill), and 6/12 of getting any other Bot (who we don't want to kill, but who wouldn't be as much of a loss if they did die).  

Long story short, 1/4 chance of a useful lynch, 1/4 chance of a very bad lynch, 1/2 chance for a sort-of bad lynch (working under assumptions about Mystery Bot).  Seems like poor odds to me...


----------



## Minnow (Sep 24, 2010)

But Sheep Man just paralyzes people. He can electrocute Pump Man and kill him, though, so maybe Brock was Pump Man?

But, uh, anyway. Those don't look like very good odds, but I think we'll should just wait and see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd like to confir something here-- Superbird somehow got signed up into the game, but he wasn't a player. So yeah.

I'm not going to give you guys any advice on how to interpret the flavor text, but make sure you read it carefully.


----------



## Nemec (Sep 24, 2010)

I think he got hit by Megaman and Sheepman. Can't think of any other way he could have been shocked and shot. :x


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Sep 24, 2010)

@ole_schooler: But if Brock was shocked _and_ shot, he was likely Pump Man, as Nemec said, which although is a pretty bad start to the game, adjusts the odds silghtly. That leaves 3/11 for Light's Army/the unnamed bot, 2/11 for Wily/Strike Man, and 6/11 for random. Not much better, but it boosts 25% to 27%.

So yeah, first days suck.


----------



## Athasan (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm not entirely certain that this means that Brock was Pump Man, though it doesn't eliminate the possibility. More evidence would be nice so we could see what's really going on.

However, this does tell us that no one can use Sheep Man's ability as an excuse for not posting.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 25, 2010)

I would alert you if someone was paralyzed or frozen.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 27, 2010)

If Brock was not pump man, could it be possible that he was sheep man? Considering that sheep man _can_ paralyze others, wouldn't it be possible that he has some electricity inside him?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 30, 2010)

If you guys don't start posting, I'm going to have to have a random lynch.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 30, 2010)

Due to apathy, I'm *abstain*ing.  Odds are poor, and no one has put forth suggestions.


----------



## Minnow (Oct 1, 2010)

I had pretty much decided to *abstain* as well. We just don't know enough yet.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 4, 2010)

...anyone else?

Why is this game going so slowly.


----------



## Barubu (Oct 4, 2010)

*Abstain.*


----------



## Skylark (Oct 5, 2010)

*abstain*


----------

